# Skin iPod touch sur iPod classic ?



## ness_Du_frat (21 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour 
Voici la question conne du jour... Il y a de superbes coques arrières pour l'iPod Touch  (genre ça : http://cdn1.webvoo.com/cdn/ebay/accstation/item/300x300/cbo/8/1/82/271882_acc.jpg?pl=8). Je me demandais si ça pouvait éventuellement se clipper sur un iPod classic 160Go version 2009 ? Je n'ai pas de iPod touch sous la main, donc je ne me rends pas bien compte au niveau des dimensions, mais une coque comme ça à l'arrière de mon ipod, ça claquerait bien


----------



## ness_Du_frat (24 Juillet 2010)

Après avoir cherché les dimensions, il y a juste 6.5 mm de plus pour le iPod Touch... Personne parmi vous n'a un iPod et un iPod touch, et une coque iPod touch qui traîne ?


----------



## Timekeeper (25 Juillet 2010)

Ce n'est pas la même épaisseur non-plus.
Et si les coques sont belles, posées sur un iPod trop petit elles perdraient toute leur splendeur.

Non, impossible.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (26 Juillet 2010)

Snifff... c'est bien dommage  Pourquoi ils ne font pas des coques comme ça pour l'arrière de l'iPod, ça serait super classe !


----------

